# smoked cheese to go with christmas dinner



## salmonclubber (Dec 25, 2006)

hello everyone


 i smoked cheese for the first time and it turned out great 3 pounds of cheese and none left after dinner i did a pound of pepper jack and a pound of  sharp chedder and a pound of swiss i did the cheese at 120 for one hour using hickory it went well with the slim jims that i made yesterday 

i now have 2 twelve pound turkeys in the smoker that i was ordered to make after dinner was done so i put them in a brine and will smoke them tomorrow   

well you guys have a great christmas and a happy new year 
salmonclubber


----------



## smokin stang (Dec 26, 2006)

Salmonclubber,
     Which smoker did you use gas, charcoal, electric?  Also, did you cut the cheese into chunks?  Just curious, trying to figure out how to smoke cheese on my propane smoker and keep the temps down.

Dave


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 26, 2006)

hello smokingstang

i smoked the cheese in my electric smoker at 120 for 1 hour then the out side of the cheese started to get oil on it but it had a nice smokey taste you may try and crack the door on your gas smoker to bring the temp down good luck 
salmonclubber


----------



## smokin stang (Dec 26, 2006)

Salmonclubber,
     So you think 120 is probably the hottest you should get the smoker?  Dutch says 90-100 degrees is ideal.   Did you roll the smoke to the cheese or just use a light blue smoke as they call it?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 26, 2006)

hello dave 

i started the chips to smoking and set the smoker at 120 and it was smoking pretty good when i put the pan in the smoker i closed the damper and let it go i checked it at 45 min and the pan of chips was almost burnt up so i let it go for another 15 min so 45 min at 120 would have been plenty of time the cheese had a nice smoky color to it and it was starting to get an oily sheen on it this is like only my second time trying to smoke cheese it did turn out great i pulled it out of the smoker after one hour let it cool and wiped the oil off and put in the fridge till dinner time hope this helps you 
salmonclubber


----------

